# Parsifal for easter



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

As it's Easter I am going to listen to Parsifal. Recommendations please.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Wagner: Parsifal

René Kollo (Parsifal), Christa Ludwig (Kundry), Zoltan Kelemen (Klingsor), Gottlob Frick (Gurnemanz), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Amfortas), Hans Hotter (Titurel)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti

Highly recommended , also this one.







Wagner: Parsifal

Peter Hofmann (Parsifal), Dunja Vejzovic (Kundry), Kurt Moll (Gurnemanz), José van Dam (Amfortas), Siegmund Nimsgern (Klingsor), Victor von Halem (Titurel), Hanna Schwarz (Alto Stimme)

Berlin German Opera Chorus, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan.
For DVD : go for the Kaufmann on Sony :tiphat:


----------



## R2D3 (Mar 25, 2016)

I registered here for the same reason. I gave Knappertsbusch several tries. I fell asleep every time. Are Solti and Karajan more exciting than Knappertsbusch?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

R2D3 said:


> I registered here for the same reason. I gave Knappertsbusch several tries. I fell asleep every time. Are Solti and Karajan more exciting than Knappertsbusch?


There are quit a few from Knappertsbusch and to be honest, I only know one well enough( to judge) is the Philps recording .
Those I mentioned are both outstanding, remember only _my humble_ opinion :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

R2D3 said:


> I registered here for the same reason. I gave Knappertsbusch several tries. I fell asleep every time.


That's good to know. I've been wondering about his recording.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

> *For stereo* the 62 Knap (the reference) and 80 Kubelik the prime choices.......from there you have several others Karajan, Boulez, Solti and more depending how far you want to go


Barbie I thought you were "well stocked" with Parsifals, from the historic Wagner thread ^^^

If you want to go 1950s mono there are so many might as well start with historic opening of New Bayreuth, very cheap 51 Knaps available in great sound.........hear Windgassen & Modl in very freshest voice


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

DarkAngel said:


> Barbie I thought you were "well stocked" with Parsifals, from the historic Wagner thread ^^^
> 
> If you want to go 1950s mono there are so many might as well start with historic opening of New Bayreuth, very cheap 51 Knaps available in great sound.........hear Windgassen & Modl in very freshest voice


I am DA, and therein lies my problem. What to listen to. I have heard the '51 Kna so not that one. I realised this morning that I had the Goodall with The Welsh National Orchestra on vinyl but not on digital. Now remedied so I will probably listen to that. But again, maybe not! I'd forgotten about the Kubelik though. I've got it but not got around to listening to it. I would prefer studio to live which is why I'm not touching any of the Kna Bayreuth Parsifals.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

I just listened to the Kubelik and it holds up against anyone.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Von Karajan anything


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

The "enlightened" fool returns after his long journey..........


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Pugg said:


> ​
> Wagner: Parsifal
> 
> René Kollo (Parsifal), Christa Ludwig (Kundry), Zoltan Kelemen (Klingsor), Gottlob Frick (Gurnemanz), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Amfortas), Hans Hotter (Titurel)
> ...


I love all of the above but they are too fresh in my mind. I'm looking for something that either I don't have or haven't listened to a) at all or b) for a while.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

DarkAngel said:


> The "enlightened" fool returns after his long journey..........


Where's the pic from DA?


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Barbebleu said:


> I love all of the above but they are too fresh in my mind. I'm looking for something that either I don't have or haven't listened to a) at all or b) for a while.


Have you listened to the Barenboim lately? That's growing on me as a very solid alternative to the Kubelik as my main recording. The Thielemann is another one that I listen to infrequently but very much enjoy when I do, and I always am surprised at how good the Jordan is too.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Barbebleu said:


> Where's the pic from DA?


Artist named Rochegross has a few Parsifal paintings

https://www.google.com/search?q=par...UIBygC#tbm=isch&q=Georges+Antoine+Rochegrosse


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

howlingfantods said:


> Have you listened to the Barenboim lately? That's growing on me as a very solid alternative to the Kubelik as my main recording. The Thielemann is another one that I listen to infrequently but very much enjoy when I do, and I always am surprised at how good the Jordan is too.


I'll give the Thielemann a go. I got it a few months ago ( I forgot about it) but it sits well down the list of things to which I should be listening. It has just been promoted! Yes, the Barenboim's pretty good too as is the Kubelik. Thanks for the nudge Howling. A happy Easter to all.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> I love all of the above but they are too fresh in my mind. I'm looking for something that either I don't have or haven't listened to a) at all or b) for a while.


Ah-ha, that's a whole new point you making, for one minute I thought I didn't read the O.P right:tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Ah-ha, that's a whole new point you making, for one minute I thought I didn't read the O.P right:tiphat:


My bad Pugg, I should have been a bit more specific with my OP. I have 39 Parsifals (yes, I know!) and my problem is what to choose. Hence my post. Howling reminded me about the Thielemann and Kubelik and I remembered also the Gergiev myself. I was also looking for something with a modern recording quality as I have been listening to a fair bit of historical recording.


----------



## R2D3 (Mar 25, 2016)

So I tried Karajan. Found it just as boring as Knappertsbusch. I didn't make it to the last act, fell asleep several times. I really want to appreciate this work like I love Tristan, the Ring and Meistersinger. I definitely like the harmonies but the whole thing feels so slow… Perhaps I should try the Met Parsifal with Kauffmann, HD download at iTunes available.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Well, it is a contemplative piece; it's not going to be a lot of rousing action a la Siegfried.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

R2D3 said:


> So I tried Karajan. Found it just as boring as Knappertsbusch. I didn't make it to the last act, fell asleep several times. I really want to appreciate this work like I love Tristan, the Ring and Meistersinger. I definitely like the harmonies but the whole thing feels so slow… Perhaps I should try the Met Parsifal with Kauffmann, HD download at iTunes available.


Go on, give it a try :tiphat:










*Wagner: Parsifal*

_Jonas Kaufmann (Parsifal), Katarina Dalayman (Kundry), Peter Mattei (Amfortas), René Pape (Gurnemanz), Evgeny Nikitin (Klingsor), Rúni Brattaberg (Titurel), Maria Zifchak (Stimme)

Orchestra, Chorus and Ballet of the Metropolitan Opera, Daniele Gatti, Francois Girard (dir.)

_


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

R2D3 said:


> So I tried Karajan. Found it just as boring as Knappertsbusch. I didn't make it to the last act, fell asleep several times. I really want to appreciate this work like I love Tristan, the Ring and Meistersinger. I definitely like the harmonies but the whole thing feels so slow… Perhaps I should try the Met Parsifal with Kauffmann, HD download at iTunes available.


_Parsifal_ is only slow in that it says things that can't be said more quickly. Leave it for a while - maybe even a long while. You may someday be ready to slow your mind and your breath and enter its dream-time.

Or - Heaven forbid - listen to the Boulez recording and get it over with before the ten o'clock news.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Parsifal is a sort of musical meditation, so yes, it is appropriately slow.


----------



## kopp kaff (Feb 4, 2016)

I am gonna listen to Wagners Parsifal live today, at the opera in Sweden hehe :tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

For my Easter listening I eventually settled on the Goodall studio.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> For my Easter listening I eventually settled on the Goodall studio.


I had a strange feeling this was going to happen :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic, featuring the incomparably noble Gurnemanz of Kurt Moll.

Also featured are José van Dam, Peter Hofmann and Dunja Vejzovic.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Especially_ Peter Hofmann_


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

A Goodall live performance of Parsifal (1971, Vickers, Shuard, Frick not to mention Kiri te Kanawa hiding amongst the Blumenmädchen) is still a free download at Opera Depot for a few more hours today. I haven't listened to it yet, but it's there for the taking.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I had a strange feeling this was going to happen :lol:


The Goodall Parsifal is very interesting. It's very gently paced but strangely enjoyable. Goodall highlights parts of the orchestration that I hadn't been fully aware of before and I wonder if this is because the articulation of the instruments is a lot clearer because they are given time. The second act, in particular, I think benefits from Goodall's approach. Overall it is well sung although Warren Ellsworth's Parsifal could have done with a few German lessons but vocally he sounds very good. Waltraud Meier is a fine Kundry and McIntyre and Joll are pretty good too. The pacing is what most people will find tricky to get a hold of but by the middle of Act 2 the performance had me captivated. Probably not anyone's first choice but a fascinating version that could be in anyone's collection if they are really keen on Parsifal.


----------

